# Abaddon Returns!



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well, this is kinda 40k related...

just saw this on BOLs and man, wtf!/ You never wanna see and message from this on a dating website:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-R-7GCyPmW...CVE/XoGvUn8y0nE/s1600/post-303-1288449780.jpg

Rev


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

..... my god............... all im going to say.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looks just like the artwork


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the happy face medallion in the middle of the chest armor really completes the look.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

from GW's website: "Abaddon is the most powerful chaos lord to plague the universe since Horus. It is believed that Abaddon was created from the genetic material of Horus himself" 

I'm not casting doubt on the purity of that genetic material, but something really has gone wrong over the last 10,000 years...


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, that Terminator Armour does make your arse look big...


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

*AT LEAST* she didn't try and pull off a female eldar or something... she knows her limitations.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I gotta give ol' girl credit on creativity for that power armor...._buuuuut_ I'm *positive* she tried it on in front of a mirror before she left for that Convention. Seems to me even the Chaos Gods would've told her that she should make a matching helmet...or worn a mask...or a dead ferret....*ANYTHING!*


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Reported said:


> *AT LEAST* she didn't try and pull off a female eldar or something... she knows her limitations.


Obviously not... when with that hair a troll doll would have been easier.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

It seems that Nurgle has been a bit too generous with his 'gifts'.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... By the Empire.... A sister of battle gone bad! :suicide:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Even Nurgle is vomiting out of repulsion. I can feel it.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd hit it....







































with a sledge hammer!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Slaanesh did it!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

What was seen can not be unseen :suicide:


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Man Abaddon's let himself go after failing the last crusade. Excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with liquid soap...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

You people are all too harsh.

The girl obviously put a lot of hard work into the costume, and she should be shown some sort of appreciation for her efforts. How many of you have actually tried to make an Abbadon costume before? Huh? Thought so.

The girl is probably a very nice person, and she doesn't deserve this criticism. Any chicks that are into wargames get a thumbs up from me.

I think we should all take a moment to realize before we criticize the poor girl, and compliment her for her hard work and effort with....
*takes another look at pic*....... 
Ahhhhh..... fuck it, just burn it with fire! Lots of fire! :laugh:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You were scaring me there for a moment, Cheese.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Uber Ork said:


> Man Abaddon's let himself go after failing the last crusade. Excuse me while I go wash my eyes out with liquid soap...


Screw soap i just washed my eyes out with FIRE, and the mental image won't go away! :aggressive:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> You people are all too harsh.
> 
> The girl obviously put a lot of hard work into the costume, and she should be shown some sort of appreciation for her efforts. How many of you have actually tried to make an Abbadon costume before? Huh? Thought so.
> 
> ...


Too late, KoC, you killed off any potential this thread had. lol.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I do her. If she aint 280 she aint no lady! I wonder if she had a girl friend dresses up as Calgar. What a awkward video.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Burn this heresy...





with fire!


----------



## Bhaal006 (Apr 11, 2010)

BURN THE HERETIC!

KILL THE MUTANT!!!!

PURGE THE UNCLEAN!!!!!!!!



_Additional Exclamation marks added for emphasis_


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

uke: ...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

That photo and others like it are the reason I am gay.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> I do her. If she aint 280 she aint no lady! I wonder if she had a girl friend dresses up as Calgar. What a awkward video.


I hope I never ever ever see that video. Maybe that's what's hidden in The Terminus Decree?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*before seeing image*
It can't be that bad...

*after seeing image"
Fuck!
*heart attack*


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lets face it, no normal humans look good in anything meant to be worn by astartes.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Its a new secret weapon developed by Chaos. It is hoped that Imperial Forces will fall to the ground from laughter after seeing her, that they wont be able to put up an effective fight.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't know that Abaddon has a daughter...hrm, perhaps he and Slaanesh at the victory party after winning the 13. Black Crusade...urgh...some things should better not be imagined.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

MY EYES!!!! DEAR EMPEROR SAVE MY SANITY!!!!!!!:shok:

Doc


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

uke:
:shok:
:wacko:
:hang1:

that is all


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow...three (and a half from KoC) positive responses in four pages.

I follow Slaanesh, so any comments from me about appearance should be discounted out of hand anyway, however...

I think her costume is awesome. Sure it's not a full suit of fiberglass power armor with a working bolter, but it is well put together and instantly recognizable, and has obviously intentional tounge-in-cheek elements that show she was not exactly going for photo-realism in the first place (ie bare head, smiley-face on the chest, big grin). I respect her as a fellow costumer with a sense of humor.



Oh...And I would totally hit it


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Anarkitty said:


> Wow...three (and a half from KoC) positive responses in four pages.
> 
> I follow Slaanesh, so any comments from me about appearance should be discounted out of hand anyway, however...
> 
> ...


I agree with this, and the first part of KoC. 

Y'all are being harsh for no reason. Seriously. There aren't exactly a huge proportion of gamer chicks out there and with a reaction like this, I can understand why. Think about this: If she's that much into 40K to make a costume like that then there's a pretty decent chance she reads these forums.

Would you still have posted the mean-spirited remarks if you KNEW she was reading?

And to the young lady in the Abbadon costume: If you're reading this, then you get two thumbs up from me. :victory: I don't have the creativity, enthusiasm or the guts to make a costume like that or go to an event. Don't let the haters discourage you. Maybe they'd have a right to criticize you if they were standing there in costumes of their own. :friends:


Seriously guys. I know we can represent the hobby better than this.


----------



## Bhaal006 (Apr 11, 2010)

I believe this sums it up nicely


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Reported said:


> *AT LEAST* she didn't try and pull off a female eldar or something... she knows her limitations.


I laughed pretty good at this comment.

Well done!
Choasftw


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

To be honest, not the worst dress-up ive seen. Nice costume, not a fan of the hair though.
She looks so nice, in fact, i ripped off a poem from someone.

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I will molest you with a rake.

Gonna stab out my minds eye now (very disgusting mental images)


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

UNIXKNIGHT,

I feel scolded like a small child now. This action by me was exactly the kind of thing I try and teach my kids not to do. Mama if you are reading this then sorry and like above.....great creativity!

feel alittle like an arse now,

Doc


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Um, has anyone thought that it may just be a chubby *Guy* that looks like a girl with the topknot? Totally possible.

Not that it makes it easier to look at mind you...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I think its an _it_...


----------

